
Toronto Homeowners Are Suddenly in a Rush to Sell - frgtpsswrdlame
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-24/toronto-bidding-wars-turn-to-homebuyers-remorse-as-market-slows
======
chiefalchemist
Gee. Where have we seen this before? Human memory is overrated. At the end of
the day (macro) history is just five to ten things repeating over and over and
over AND OVER again.

SMH. This is embrassing.

